# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  SEER (Simulative Emotional Expression Robot) by Takayuki Todo, Japan

## Airicist

SEER (Simulative Emotional Expression Robot) by Takayuki Todo

takayukitodo.com

youtube.com/toodooda

twitter.com/toodooda

linkedin.com/in/takayuki-todo-028a10169

instagram.com/twodio0903

imdb.com/name/nm7266066

----------


## Airicist

SEER by Takayuki Todo
June 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

SEER: Simulative Emotional Expression Robot

Published on Aug 19, 2018




> Copyright © 2018 Takayuki Todo  All Rights Reserved.

----------


## Airicist

This robot identifies and mimics the expressions of nearby humans

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> This captioned movie shows a robot created by Japanese researcher Takayuki Todo, which can mirror facial expressions and human-like emotions.
> 
> Called SEER, or 'simulative emotional expression robot', this humanoid features an in-built camera, allowing it to imitate the eye and eyebrow movements of passersby. By identifying and tracking human faces the lifelike robotic head can maintain eye contact and mimic emotions in real-time.

----------

